# Wie externen Mailserver korrekt konfigurieren



## iceget (24. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Liebe Community,

und zwar habe ich folgende Frage:

Ich habe unter ISPConfig 2.x den lokalen Mailserver auf externen Mailserver umgestellt.

Jetzt möchte ich z.B. das der externe Mailserver auch richtig mit den MX Records angesprochen wird, jedoch wie mach ich das genau?

Ich habe unter MX Record einen neuen hinzugefügt:

Host: [leer]
Priorität: 10
Mailserver: ip-adresse-des-servers

Jedoch funktioniert das nicht!

Ich habe auch einen A Record mit dem Namen SERVER der auf die IP-Adresse zeigt, was hab ich falsch gemacht beim eintragen?

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung zurück wenn ich versuche von einer externen Domain auf diesen Mailserver was zu senden:

user@domain.com​all relevant MX records point to non-existent hosts or (invalidly) to IP addresses

Ist sicher nur eine kleinigkeit, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2009)

MX Records müssen immer auf eine Domain verweisen und nicht auf eine IP.


----------



## iceget (24. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Till,

danke für Deine Antwort!

Wie genau?

Ich lege zuerst einen A Record an der nennt sich mail, und zeigt auf die IP-Adresse des externen Mailservers?

Und bei MX Record, wie trag ich hier genau ein?

Danke und glg mAx


----------



## iceget (24. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Till,

habe jetzt den A Record mail mit der IP vom externen Mailserver angelegt,
und anschließend einen neuen MX Record hinzugefügt:

Host: [leer]
Prio: 10
Host: mail.domain.com

Passt das?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## iossol (25. Apr. 2009)

im entsprechenden Web und in den dazugehörigen Codomainen sollte unter Optionen auch externer Mailserver eingestellt sein, sonst fühlt sich der lokale Postfix für die Domain zuständig und  lokal generierte Mails aus z.B. Formularen gehen nicht raus, sondern werden versucht lokal zu behandeln, was in der Regel dann zu einem Fehler führt. Am besten immer prüfen, das eine Domain mit einem externen Nameserver nicht in /etc/postfix/local-host-names enthalten ist.


Für DNS ist die Antwort von Til richtig, ein MX-Record muss per RFC immer auf einen A-Record zeigen.
Bzw. genauer: Service-Records müssen immer auf A-Records zeigen.

Und es dauert natürlich immer ein bissl bis sich die DNS-Information durchgesetzt hat, vor einem (zeitnahen) Test immer erstmal mit host oder nslookup o.ä. auf dem Rechner von wo aus getestet werden soll prüfen,
ob der lokale Resolver schon die richtigen Informationen liefert.


----------



## iceget (25. Apr. 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Jetzt funktionierts 

VIELEN DANK nochmal!

glg mAx


----------

